# I really don't like this yarn!



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I've been knitting Sewbizgirl's beautiful baby pattern for several days now! The pattern is great! My problem is my choice of yarn! It's Sweet Delight from Hobby Lobby, and I hate it! 

As pretty as it is, in delicate pink, even though it's a baby weight, it's FOUR PLY and very soft. I'm knitting very slowly, trying not to split the yarn with the tip of my needles........impossible! In fact, once I have knitted a perfectly formed stitch, the yarn spreads itself out on my right needle in four strings, making it hard to work the next row!

It's a bit fuzzy, too, although on the ball it shows no hint of this. Still, it catches on everything and stretches and leaves little "errors" all over.

Suffice to say I have tinked and frogged and promised myself NEVER to buy this yarn again for baby items. I WILL try a lace shawl with all this purchase that I have already wound into balls, but I will use much larger needles. Maybe!

I hope it isn't against the rules here to write negative things about a product. If so, I apologize; tell me and I won't do it again. However, if it's okay here to do it, I would appreciate hearing about other yarns to avoid. I've come back to knitting after decades away and the modern yarn offerings are new to me. I know we have a lot of new knitters who would probably appreciate the benefit of your experience with the yarns.

Thanks!
Virginia


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

that get's pretty irritating would send my BP flying :thumbup: sounds like time for a shopping trip :lol:


----------



## Marzoli (Mar 7, 2011)

I have not liked anything yarnwise from Hobby Lobby. I thought I was just being difficult. Hmmm . . .


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I have no real complaints about the quality of any of the yarn I've purchased, but often the color gets to me after a while. I finished a lacy baby blanket in delicate pink a few months ago, and afterward I swore I'd never use the color again. The aversion wore off after a while (good thing because I enjoy knitting for my baby nieces)...on the other hand one of my first projects was a full size afghan worked in burgandy, and I've hated that color ever since!


----------



## jenngal77 (May 16, 2011)

I have used a yarn I'm not fond of as well. It didn't hold it's size on the circular needles when it was on the wire. Ugh so annoying how I had to push the stitches on the needle portion. 
I feel your frustration.


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

Sound hopeless for crochet!. Such a shame when you spend all that money thinking you are getting something nice.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

It's ok to give up on a yarn! I have done that a few times. If the yarn is giving me problems, I won't be satisfied with the results. Take the yarn back to where you bought it and ask for a refund - then go to a website like Knitpicks and order some gorgeous yarn! Hope your project turns out!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm knitting with Bernat pink Softee Baby now and having a similar problem. It's such a soft yarn and splits easily. I also hit a bad spot where the yarn wasn't plied and looked like it had a dab of grease on it. Grrr. Frustrating. It's a beautiful shade of pink, I'll give it that!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> It's ok to give up on a yarn! I have done that a few times. If the yarn is giving me problems, I won't be satisfied with the results. Take the yarn back to where you bought it and ask for a refund - then go to a website like Knitpicks and order some gorgeous yarn! Hope your project turns out!


I hate to give up on this little sweater. The pattern is really nice, and I have already spent so much time on it!

I'm afraid I have already gone to Knitpicks....and Webbs.........and Herscheners........Knitting notions....... and where else? I KNOW I haven't named all the places I've ordered yarn. I'm afraid I've lost my head! When I knitted before, worsted wool or orlon and a little baby yarn was all that was available where I live. I rarely was able to visit a yarn shop anywhere. There WAS no internet! NOW! You guys have introduced me to these exciting websites! I'm blown away by all the really nice yarn choices.......and by some of the prices!

Virginia


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Virginia,
Sorry about the yarn. I would take it back. Maybe a store credit if they won't refund. And DO write to the manufacturer. Last month we were on a campaign about KNOTS in the yarn.

And don't feel badly, we all complain about something. Needles and hooks, errors in pricey patterns etc. And endless list.
Hope tomorrow is a better day for you,
Linda


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Hi Virginia,
> Sorry about the yarn. I would take it back. Maybe a store credit if they won't refund. And DO write to the manufacturer. Last month we were on a campaign about KNOTS in the yarn.
> 
> And don't feel badly, we all complain about something. Needles and hooks, errors in pricey patterns etc. And endless list.
> ...


Thanks, Linda! Still, I didn't mean just to complain. I was hoping to learn of other yarns that I really wouldn't like. I thought others might like to say which yarns they didn't like and why......and hopefully name their favorite yarns. I would like to learn from them, and I rather imagine that the new knitters on the list would like to as well.

I do appreciate the responses from all of you!
Virginia


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I am not crazy about soft yarns, period, but since so many love the softness I keep it to myself. I read somewhere it's the knitting needles that split the ply but I just have aluminum with a couple of plastic needles and have no intentions of replacing them with bamboo.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

Virginia, Please feel free to complain and express exactly how you're feeling. Trust me, we'll be right with you.

I had a similar experience recently and solved it to my satisfaction by dumping the whole thing. Ca-put, gone. The trash can works well. Besides, if it's that
difficult to knit, what about the recipient caring for it? That's a no-win situation.

My basice thought about knitting is just to enjoy every stitch. It works for me.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well Virginia,
I enjoy the Vanna yarns. And she has come out with some new colors, like a tweed effect.
Bernat Baby I love for many things.
And have fallen in love with Alpaca that I bought from the Alpaca lady on this site. It is lovely to work with. No knots. And I am so satisfied with how the scarf is coming along.
And have started to like Bambo yarns.
Work alot with Peachs/Creme cotton.

So that's my 5 cents worth.

Let us know what yarn you decide on.
Linda


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

sjbowers said:


> I'm knitting with Bernat pink Softee Baby now and having a similar problem. It's such a soft yarn and splits easily. I also hit a bad spot where the yarn wasn't plied and looked like it had a dab of grease on it. Grrr. Frustrating. It's a beautiful shade of pink, I'll give it that!


You are not the only one. The baby jacket I just almost set on fire was also done with Bernat burnt orange Softee Baby and I had to frog it and frog it because the stitches would not pick up properly and also I was trying to unpick the sewed up portion when I cut the darn knitted back of the jacket. Oh well. I saved half a sleeve out of all that. It was completely done too.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Okay........it seems that I need to pick up some of Vanna's yarns and Baby Bernat.......but NOT Baby Bernat Softee. 

I just picked up a Vogue Knitting magazine that I've had a few months and read an article about yarn. According to the writer, there is a trade off between the desirable softness of a yarn versus the problems caused by that softness......It says that the softest yarns have the shortest fibers and that these fibers pull out. He (She?) says that the garment made from the softer yarns don't have the longevity of items made from firmer yarns.......but firmer yarns, although easier to knit and better to show off decorative stitches, don't feel as good to the knitter's hands and are not as comfortable to wear.

Virginia


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Ill keep that in mind when I purchase yarn next. My husband is of the opinion that you just "throw all the crappy yarn away and buy good stuff" He has gone with me the last couple of yarn stores we were in and he has been impressed with a lot of the hand dyed beauties and soft kid mohair/silk. I am so lucky he is not against my yarn.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I like the Caron simply soft yarns , although they do split some too they are easier to keep it together ...


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Can anyone tell me, what do you mean by frogging? Sounds like a useful exercise


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

Rossi said:


> Can anyone tell me, what do you mean by frogging? Sounds like a useful exercise


That's when you tear out what you've knitted--ribbit,ribbit.


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

"I've been knitting Sewbizgirl's beautiful baby pattern for several days now"

How did I miss this? Can you direct me to the pattern? Please.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, sweetie, this is the place to complain, for we have all been there and done that! I may be saying something wrong here (Hope not...just got back from Gaither concert). My DH and & are on limited income now, so cannot spend a lot on your more expensive yarns. I go to HL all the time and love their yarns. I have fallen in love with the I Love This Yarn & I Love This Cotton. They do not split and hold up wonderfully. Just my opinion.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Life is too short to knit with crappy yarn. I'm buying from Knitpicks quite a lot now because it is reasonably priced, great colors. Instead of creating a huge stash I buy quality yarns at my LYS as a special treat. (Retired and living on a small, fixed income.) I find family members are delighted to give me a gift cert. for yarn at gift giving time.


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Dear Virginia, I have loved yarns from Cascade and Knit Picks. At Hobby Lobby I have enjoyed their brand called "I Love This Yarn" a worsted all acrylic yarn. Have not been happy with "Cotton Ease" from Lion Brand as it seems not to hold it's shape well. I really have not used many of the baby yarns so maybe I am not being of much use here. I do love Knit Picks best. Their yarn is reasonably priced and high quality. The needle sets are wonderful! They have my vote as the best knitting merchandiser around.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I was just thinking this last night! I was knitting a cocoon, and the yarn I was using had two knots in it! The kind of knot the manufacturer uses. There was just no good place to hide them! Very frustrating! I doubt I'll buy that yarn again.


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't like working with TLC yarns. the colors are very nice but the yarn is too slippery and the ends don't stay hidden in the work. Great feeling yarn but if you are changing colors in the project it is differ-cult to work with.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

dizzydean said:


> I don't like working with TLC yarns. the colors are very nice but the yarn is too slippery and the ends don't stay hidden in the work. Great feeling yarn but if you are changing colors in the project it is differ-cult to work with.


I don't care for the TLC yarns, either. I was using the Bernat Baby Cakes for my cocoon. I believe I'll stick with my Encore Jeanne from now on. Never have a problem with it!


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

I am not familiar with that yarn from Hobby Lobby, but I really like their store brands of "I Love this Yarn" or I love this Sport. It has a nice feel and I don't have a problem with it splitting. I tried Vanna Yarn and bought some on sale because of the colors. I have given most of it away. To me it split and was not smooth.
I think it is all just what you like and are willing to spend.


----------



## suzyjean (Apr 16, 2011)

flginny said:


> I've been knitting Sewbizgirl's beautiful baby pattern for several days now! The pattern is great! My problem is my choice of yarn! It's Sweet Delight from Hobby Lobby, and I hate it!
> 
> As pretty as it is, in delicate pink, even though it's a baby weight, it's FOUR PLY and very soft. I'm knitting very slowly, trying not to split the yarn with the tip of my needles........impossible! In fact, once I have knitted a perfectly formed stitch, the yarn spreads itself out on my right needle in four strings, making it hard to work the next row!
> 
> ...


I appreciate reading about experiences other knitters are having with yarn and "tools". If others are having the same issues, that will keep me from making an investment in something that will be problematic from the start.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

I recently splurged on some yarn for scarves from Tilli Thomas (merino wool/cashmere/silk.) I finished one scarf and love the feel of it while working it and also wearing it. I'm knitting the other now. It is also soft but doesn't split and is a joy to use.
I have also used alpaca and enjoyed it. 
Last winter I made some wristlet's of Vanna's yarn and was satisfied with them until I made another pair with part cashmere yarn. So I've decided if it's worth knitting, it's worth some "special" yarn although I too am retired and on a fixed income. Fortunately I'm not a fast knitter so don't go through tons of yarn! lol


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I would just trash the yarn....it's not worth raising your blood pressure. 
I was working on what I thought was a simple pattern for an afghan square yesterday. After I frogged about 4 rows 3 different times, I ripped out the whole thing and am going back to the pattern that is so difficult I have to count every stitch on every row.
Knitting is supposed to be enjoyable not a trial!!
June


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

catzndogz said:


> Thanks Ill keep that in mind when I purchase yarn next. My husband is of the opinion that you just "throw all the crappy yarn away and buy good stuff" He has gone with me the last couple of yarn stores we were in and he has been impressed with a lot of the hand dyed beauties and soft kid mohair/silk. I am so lucky he is not against my yarn.


Your husband is a keeper!
Virginia


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

jeanmb said:


> "I've been knitting Sewbizgirl's beautiful baby pattern for several days now"
> 
> How did I miss this? Can you direct me to the pattern? Please.


You can see a picture of the sweater and hat here on a KP post.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-10342-1.html

Sewbizgirl designed this herself and will send you the pattern by email for $5.00.

Virginia


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Virginia, my husband sharpened my bamboo needles, and they work great at picking up the stitches and not splitting the yarn.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

I mostly knit shawls and have "been in love with" and "hated" several yarns.

The first time I tried JoAnne Fabric's Rainbow Boucle, I got nowhere. It is difficult to rip back (it knots itself), the stitches can be hard to see, it's very thin, and you'll never see a pattern in it. I made a shawl in the yarn using stockinette and loved the result. I now have a stash of it. You can see a couple of the shawls here --- http://www.facebook.com/pages/On-a-String-a-Prayer/172824902767094

I also made some shawls from nylon yarns. They get extremely soft and cuddly but the yarn is stretchy. No pattern other than a lacy one can be seen in the yarn. (Even this yarn can't disguise "holes.")

Homespun has similar limitations but is bulkier. Caron's Simply Soft has a nice feel but it is also a 4-ply and can split or flatten out sometimes. I don't use wool because I'm allergic to it. Some of the coarser yarns tend to really dry out my hands so that a project remains a WIP forever!

We all find "favorites" and "must avoids" for our own needs. Even among the members of our prayer shawl ministry team we can't all agree that one yarn is "good" and another is "bad." Just as all yarns have their own quirks, so do those of us who employ them.


----------



## mpike (Apr 28, 2011)

I recently made my first purchase from Knitpicks, a cotton/acrylic blend. I bought it for bath puffs, but it is so soft and holds it's shape so well that I think it would be fabulous for anything! I think it would work really well for your sweater (the pattern is beautiful). Donate your current yarn to your local scout troop or 4H group and get something that you will enjoy.


----------



## khh (May 20, 2011)

Hi - I have a whole drawer of yarn I hate - I really like that really soft worsted weight that does not require a dye lot - for got the name of it - maybe you can start over with anothr yarn - I love the Vana White yarn - donate the other khh


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I've been working with Lion brand Amazing and love it because of the wonderful color changes and the feel of it. It's an acrylic/wool blend withan almost mohair feel to it. I am a bit comulsive and wild about color so I know have 2 sweaters finished and am on a third. Can't wear the sweaters because they're not put together yet and I wont need them for awhile. I love to knit, hate to put together. I order this yarn from Knitting Warehouse at a wonderful price and they carry all the colors, including "Roses" which is a brand new lucious color. Knitting Warehouse does not quarranty dye lots but each time Ive ordered 13 skeins and they have all been from the same dye lot. Have fun!


----------



## khh (May 20, 2011)

Hi - I meant to say I really DISLIKE THAT no dye lot soft yarn - I bought it at Michaels - it splits, etc - khh


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I was just thinking this last night! I was knitting a cocoon, and the yarn I was using had two knots in it! The kind of knot the manufacturer uses. There was just no good place to hide them! Very frustrating! I doubt I'll buy that yarn again.


This is a pet peeve of mine. We are so careful to tie another skein into our work at a seam or at the least obvious place and we're so careful to join it in the best way......and then to find a knot where the manufacturer has joined two pieces and there is nothing we can do.

I've also found that a skein had been put together with two pieces of yarn. I was winding it into a ball and came to the end of the first piece when more than half of the skein was still there. I wound this skein into two balls so that I would know just what I had. This is one reason I like to wind yarn into a ball before I start a project.

I've found both of these problems in yarn I've ordered from the internet.

Virginia


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> dizzydean said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like working with TLC yarns. the colors are very nice but the yarn is too slippery and the ends don't stay hidden in the work. Great feeling yarn but if you are changing colors in the project it is differ-cult to work with.
> ...


Grandmatimestwo, I do not ike Bernat baby yarns- period. Mainly because of all the knots in the product too many to cut out because in one I had it was every 24-36 inches!!! Now that is crazy! I took it back to the store to return and they said they couldn't take it back because I opened it! How else would I have found out about the mess I had purchased! Just saying.....


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

write them to tell them you are not happy with yarn

then i would give the yarn to somone tht is just starting to knit..........


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Carlaallaire said:


> Virginia, my husband sharpened my bamboo needles, and they work great at picking up the stitches and not splitting the yarn.


I'm usually so happy with my bamboo interchangeables that I don't want to alter them. However, when I switched to double needles (for the sleeves, which are knitted in the round) and only have aluminum in the right size, I have had a little easier time with the yarn.

Virginia


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Virginia, I can see why you can't return the yarn to the store, maybe this is a good lesson to all of us to try the yarn out before winding all the skeins into balls. 

I strongly recommend you write to the company and express your disappointment with this yarn.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I have begun to compile a list of recommended yarns......and another of problematic yarns......as suggested by KP members. 

I will keep it to refer to when I buy yarn and I'll post it for you in a day or two when it seems that most people who have an opinion have had a chance to post.

I want to thank all of you who have expressed an opinion, favorable and unfavorable, about a yarn. I have a lot of respect for you and for your experience . Thank you for sharing it!

You are knowledgeable and kind and generous. I'm so glad I discovered this forum and am getting to know such a great group of people who knit!

Virginia


----------



## Bancroft Spinner (Mar 4, 2011)

I've had the same problem with Patons Kroy sock yarn. The color is to die for - looks like painted yarn - but it is a 4-ply and splits like crazy. Plus, it's thickness tends toward a winter sock.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Knitters Review (knittersreview.com) has reviews on yarns and posters write about yarns they like or were unhappy about.



flginny said:


> LEE1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Virginia,
> ...


----------



## khh (May 20, 2011)

I don't like the TLC yarn - its to slippery and I don't like the way it looks when made up - KHH


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

khh said:


> Hi - I have a whole drawer of yarn I hate - I really like that really soft worsted weight that does not require a dye lot - for got the name of it - maybe you can start over with anothr yarn - I love the Vana White yarn - donate the other khh


sounds you should donate it to a grolup that is learnng to knit, i keep a list of yarns I DO NOT like to make sure I dont purchase it again


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

linkan said:


> I like the Caron simply soft yarns , although they do split some too they are easier to keep it together ...


I've used Caron Simply Soft for shawls. It feels good, comes in beautiful colors, and knits well. It makes good looking shawls.

My only problem with Simply Soft is that it seems to catch on everything when you wear it. When this happens it pulls badly. I will discover a long loop that I didn't know was there. Some of these pulls can be pulled back into the "fabric" by stretching the yarn both ways.....and some cannot.

Virginia


----------



## Knittinggranny (May 9, 2011)

I don't like Lion Brand Homespun. I just decided last night to take the 2 skeins I haven't "opened" back to the store. It is so "knobby" that it is hard to work with and you can't read your stitches or see the pattern. It also frays badly. I frogged the shawl I'd started and it will have to wait until I get some different yarn. 

I made my daughter a scarf from Vanna yarn. I liked working with it and the color choice, but found that it pills badly once the garment is made up.


































"


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

even though i'm a very basic knitter, once i used really good yarn, it's difficult to to back to hobby lobby, michael's, ets. i do use themfor sugar/cream, regular worsted wool, etc. not bashing those places, but just saying, once you're spoiled to really nice yarn, you're spoiled. good luck, jo in ga.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Knitters Review (knittersreview.com) has reviews on yarns and posters write about yarns they like or were unhappy about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

The love, effort and talent you put into your gift makes the choice of yarn very important. Bad quality yarn is frustrating and insulting to the crafter and will not wear well. Like the others, I'd return it. 
Not all inexpensive yarn is bad quality and not all the yarn at web sites like Elann.com is too expensive. click on bargin finder and choose baby weight yarn...I saw beautiful soft wool baby yarn VERY reasonably priced on that site as well as cotton bamboo, pretty much everything your caring crafty heart could desire


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I have thought of a use for some yarn that I don't really like. I think I'll knit a rectangle of garter stitch with possibly size 11 or 13 needles that is about 16" wide and use it to keep my many pairs of single point needles. I think the needles could be stuck into the "fabric" in pairs and then the whole thing rolled up for storage. It should be mindless work and quick, and it wouldn't matter about the color or the pilling! 

Virginia


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

KateWood said:


> The love, effort and talent you put into your gift makes the choice of yarn very important. Bad quality yarn is frustrating and insulting to the crafter and will not wear well. Like the others, I'd return it.
> Not all inexpensive yarn is bad quality and not all the yarn at web sites like Elann.com is too expensive. click on bargin finder and choose baby weight yarn...I saw beautiful soft wool baby yarn VERY reasonably priced on that site as well as cotton bamboo, pretty much everything your caring crafty heart could desire


Elann, huh! This is good advice. Thank you, Kate!
Virginia


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

I am pretty lucky
My LYS's know what I like and dont like in my yarn. (FYI I dont like acrylic or nylon) so when I go in to purchase some for a current project or looking at new yarn that just came in, they steer me away from what I dont like.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

TennGrand said:


> Dear Virginia, I have loved yarns from Cascade and Knit Picks. At Hobby Lobby I have enjoyed their brand called "I Love This Yarn" a worsted all acrylic yarn. Have not been happy with "Cotton Ease" from Lion Brand as it seems not to hold it's shape well. I really have not used many of the baby yarns so maybe I am not being of much use here. I do love Knit Picks best. Their yarn is reasonably priced and high quality. The needle sets are wonderful! They have my vote as the best knitting merchandiser around.


I have a sweater for myself, the Seaglass, almost finished in HL's self-striping "I Love This Yarn." I really DO like this one! I was so taken with the colors that I bought several skeins in two colors. I'm finding, though, that I bought too much for a sweater.....I have been amazed at how far a skein goes!

Virginia


----------



## dahbunny (Mar 14, 2011)

I think I was using some Baby Softee and it was very difficult to work with, but I loved the results! I was making an antiquee-looking baby sweater in off-white with lots of yarn overs and kept tinking, and tinking again, but made it through. (I re-named the yarn "Craptastic".)
If you still love your pattern, grit your teeth, finish it and wait for your bad feelings to go away before trying that yarn again, if ever!


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

I just finnished a knit top with Naturally Caron - Country - It is a beautiful soft pale green. I had a terrible time with the yarn splitting. I figured it was me as I am not an accomplished knitter. I pursevered and finnished the top after much silent cursing. It looks very nice as long as you don't look real close and see the little snags. They are very fine, but I know they are there. As georgous as the yarn was, I will never buy it again.


----------



## lllyons (Mar 25, 2011)

Return the yarn and write a letter to the company, most trustworthy companies will replace or refund your money.
I like alpaca baby yarn the best it works up nicely and I use the extra sharp pointed needles from knit picks I love them.... Hope this helps. LLL


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

I have a hugh skein of boucle yarn from Joann Fabrics. It's a delicate pink color and looked so lovely in the store. But after working with it, I absolutely hate it. I've tried crocheting with it and knitting with it and it never works out. The yarn knots up on itself and my needles get caught in the little loops. It's so frustrating. But like you, I hate to give up on it. I'm going to try one more time with a simple garter stitch. If I'm still frustrated after 10 rows, I'll give the yarn away to who ever wants it.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

rosebay44 said:


> Life is too short to knit with crappy yarn. I'm buying from Knitpicks quite a lot now because it is reasonably priced, great colors. Instead of creating a huge stash I buy quality yarns at my LYS as a special treat. (Retired and living on a small, fixed income.) I find family members are delighted to give me a gift cert. for yarn at gift giving time.


I agree with all the above!! We knit for fun, for relaxation, for love--why spend a minute of your life knitting on something that you hate!


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I like Encore for baby projects. It's a washable and comes in several baby & adult colors.


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> rosebay44 said:
> 
> 
> > Life is too short to knit with crappy yarn. I'm buying from Knitpicks quite a lot now because it is reasonably priced, great colors. Instead of creating a huge stash I buy quality yarns at my LYS as a special treat. (Retired and living on a small, fixed income.) I find family members are delighted to give me a gift cert. for yarn at gift giving time.
> ...


I agree...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Weal said:


> I just finnished a knit top with Naturally Caron - Country - It is a beautiful soft pale green. I had a terrible time with the yarn splitting. I figured it was me as I am not an accomplished knitter. I pursevered and finnished the top after much silent cursing. It looks very nice as long as you don't look real close and see the little snags. They are very fine, but I know they are there. As georgous as the yarn was, I will never buy it again.


I'm with you, I just rip out and put it away. Don't like at all. Have a Yarn shop near that buys yarn, not full price but has a little second hand shop down stairs. Can usually find something different or yarn I have wanted.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

flginny said:


> I've been knitting Sewbizgirl's beautiful baby pattern for several days now! The pattern is great! My problem is my choice of yarn! It's Sweet Delight from Hobby Lobby, and I hate it!
> 
> As pretty as it is, in delicate pink, even though it's a baby weight, it's FOUR PLY and very soft. I'm knitting very slowly, trying not to split the yarn with the tip of my needles........impossible! In fact, once I have knitted a perfectly formed stitch, the yarn spreads itself out on my right needle in four strings, making it hard to work the next row!
> 
> ...


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry, wrote my reply wrong!
Try ENCORE, they have a great selection of yarns and you will love it! I do!


----------



## Uaithne (Apr 25, 2011)

I say we all spin our own yarns.


----------



## lllyons (Mar 25, 2011)

I wish I could. LLL


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

There must be something in the water right now that so many people are finding the yarn they are using less than satisfactory. I have a large number of skeins of yarn called Cascade Jazz. It is a thick and thin yarn and when I say thick and thin I really mean it. It varies from a diameter of about 1/2 inch to about the size of sport weight yarn. The color and feel of the yarn is fantastic. It's an all wool yarn, but I can't find any pattern that looks good in this yarn because of the huge size difference. I've tried various size needles and stitch patterns and haven't found anything satisfactory. The best thing I've found so far is plain stockingnet stitch but even that looks sloppy. I thought I could make an afghan with this yarn but it comes out so heavy and messy looking that I don't like it. Does anyone have any suggestions? I have thirty skeins of this yarn!


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

flginny said:


> I've been knitting Sewbizgirl's beautiful baby pattern for several days now! The pattern is great! My problem is my choice of yarn! It's Sweet Delight from Hobby Lobby, and I hate it!
> 
> As pretty as it is, in delicate pink, even though it's a baby weight, it's FOUR PLY and very soft. I'm knitting very slowly, trying not to split the yarn with the tip of my needles........impossible! In fact, once I have knitted a perfectly formed stitch, the yarn spreads itself out on my right needle in four strings, making it hard to work the next row!
> 
> ...


After I had same problems with a certain yarn, mostly acrylics and 100% wool, I was given a yarn that was much more expensive than what I used to buy, BUT! the difference was amazing! Now I buy only the better yarns, just less. Best site for yarn and advice is JBW Jimmy Beans Wool. I prefer the Lorna's Laces, Sport and Sock. Also Handmaiden and Madelinetosh yarns. Best thing although wool they are machine washable (delicate setting) I air dry them! Hope this helps. 
Put up some pix of items knit with LL Yarns. They also have solids!


----------



## mavies (Feb 16, 2011)

Please don't donate that yarn to a 4H club or Scout troop. If it's as bad as you say it may turn them off knitting forever. Give it to an experienced knitter and see what s/he can do with it.


----------



## MissP (Mar 1, 2011)

And I will jump in here and say I purchased Bernat Baby Jacquards to work a blanket for Project Linus. 
It was on sale on the Bernat website for this project

The yarn is supposed to be self striping..... 15 yards of ombre pink and 15 yards of the variety so that when you use #6 needles and 54 stitches you get a stripe of ombre pink and a stripe with flowers and leaves
well........ it isn't 15 yards, and the yarn separates and it is so badly wound that huge clumps come out and have to be untangled- a waste of time and I am sure the blanket will not be as sturdy as the WENDY Peter Pan yarns I use from SMileys yarns.
Will not be buying Bernat products again- back to Smileys)))


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Just think what it will look like once it has to be washed. Would make a good dish rag. Ditch the stuff and fined a good yarn.



flginny said:


> I've been knitting Sewbizgirl's beautiful baby pattern for several days now! The pattern is great! My problem is my choice of yarn! It's Sweet Delight from Hobby Lobby, and I hate it!
> 
> As pretty as it is, in delicate pink, even though it's a baby weight, it's FOUR PLY and very soft. I'm knitting very slowly, trying not to split the yarn with the tip of my needles........impossible! In fact, once I have knitted a perfectly formed stitch, the yarn spreads itself out on my right needle in four strings, making it hard to work the next row!
> 
> ...


----------



## BarbaraSC (Mar 2, 2011)

I really don't like Homespun.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Help me here. Can someone define the term "frog" when not applied to the green amphibian? I'm obviously "out of it!"


----------



## sillyknitter (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't want to sound snobby, but I rarely work with acrylic yarns any more. I discovered Malabrigo-Oh My Goodness. Such lucious colours, I can't help myself. Hobby Lobby yarns have gone to hades lately. In the two stores that are local to me, they USED to have 3 aisles, both sides crammed with Yarn Bee yarns. I loved 'em. Now, there is one full aisle, and 1/2 aisle, and most is very, very inexpensive yarn. 
I can't buy yarn like I used to, cuz now I'm on disability, but when I can save up enough to buy 5-7 skeins of a GOOD yarn, then I hit my lys. 
I have a stash that is hilarious!!! I mean, I have soooo much yarn, even though I've given away 5 kitchen garbage bags of it, Given 2 of the same size bags of yarn plus extra needles and hooks to a local retirement village, AND given goodwill 2 bags of really bad stuff. My stash is spread between 2 rooms, cuz that's all the extra rooms in the house. If we had a 5 bedroom house, I hate to think of what 4 rooms of yarn would look like!!!!!! 
Have so much fun buying yarn for your stash. Buy ONLY what you love, but buy enough that you can make something. There have been excellent suggestions by the wonderful women on here before me. Follow their advice and you won't go wrong. GOOD LUCK flginny!!!!!


----------



## sillyknitter (Jan 31, 2011)

you rip something out--ripit, ribbit, ribbit the sound a frog makes---got it???


----------



## grammagwen217 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have had similar experiences. I am also a spinner. Some yarn is not spun properly and then some are plyed backwards. Some yarn that is plyed that way works best for crocheting. It has to be plyed properly to work for knitting. I've only been spinning for a little over a year, and my instructor showed me the right and wrong of spinning and plying. The softer yarns have less wraps per inch than worsted, that is why it separates.


----------



## knottynancy (May 18, 2011)

If anyone comes across any yarn that they really don't like, is unable to return it to where you bought it, and want to get rid of it, I would love to have it. I knit sweaters, hats and squares for AIDS orphans in Africa. I have started getting some other people involved as well. While I like to have the items we make be pretty, the recipients only care that it is warm. The only yarn that I cannot work with is Red Heart - I am allergic to either the dye or the sizing and truly have issues breathing when I am working with it, to say nothing about the hives I develop. 

Anyway - long story short - if you want to get rid of it, but don't want to dump it in the trash, I will take it!


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

sillyknitter said:


> I don't want to sound snobby, but I rarely work with acrylic yarns any more. I discovered Malabrigo-Oh My Goodness. Such lucious colours, I can't help myself. Hobby Lobby yarns have gone to hades lately. In the two stores that are local to me, they USED to have 3 aisles, both sides crammed with Yarn Bee yarns. I loved 'em. Now, there is one full aisle, and 1/2 aisle, and most is very, very inexpensive yarn.
> I can't buy yarn like I used to, cuz now I'm on disability, but when I can save up enough to buy 5-7 skeins of a GOOD yarn, then I hit my lys.
> I have a stash that is hilarious!!! I mean, I have soooo much yarn, even though I've given away 5 kitchen garbage bags of it, Given 2 of the same size bags of yarn plus extra needles and hooks to a local retirement village, AND given goodwill 2 bags of really bad stuff. My stash is spread between 2 rooms, cuz that's all the extra rooms in the house. If we had a 5 bedroom house, I hate to think of what 4 rooms of yarn would look like!!!!!!
> Have so much fun buying yarn for your stash. Buy ONLY what you love, but buy enough that you can make something. There have been excellent suggestions by the wonderful women on here before me. Follow their advice and you won't go wrong. GOOD LUCK flginny!!!!!


I am with you on that. someone gave me some yarn that had acrylic in it and I smiled, said thanks and gave it to someone how has kids to use. Acrylic feels funny in my hands andmy skin doesnt like it


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

knottynancy said:


> If anyone comes across any yarn that they really don't like, is unable to return it to where you bought it, and want to get rid of it, I would love to have it. I knit sweaters, hats and squares for AIDS orphans in Africa. I have started getting some other people involved as well. While I like to have the items we make be pretty, the recipients only care that it is warm. The only yarn that I cannot work with is Red Heart - I am allergic to either the dye or the sizing and truly have issues breathing when I am working with it, to say nothing about the hives I develop.
> 
> Anyway - long story short - if you want to get rid of it, but don't want to dump it in the trash, I will take it!


will do, goign to go thru my stash in the next couple of weeks and will contact you about it. you should put a post up - looking for unwanted yarn to keep it out there


----------



## ohioana (May 20, 2011)

I am working on a hat with some soft green yarn from Michael's that was on clearance, no label. The clerk thought it might be Simply Soft? or something like that.
But it spits and I have already frogged it twice. Am using a circular Bamboo needle.
If I can get four or five rows done without it twisting, it should go ok.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

With all of the soft, fuzzy, loosely spun yarns out there -- I'm currently knitting a baby afgan out of Red Heart Baby Clouds yard which is not really spun at all and is super bulky, I'm using size 15 circular needles, knitting slowly, and am paying close attention to every stitch. The yarn is difficult, but I consider it worth it for the end result. I guess one just has to weigh the pros and cons of a yarn and ask oneself, "Will the end result be worth the aggravation?"


----------



## ragtimersue1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I also don't like a yarn I bought at a local store. It was a final sale (can't take it back-a discontinued yarn) and it splits all the time. Since my project involves a lacy stitch the splits are very obvious, and I'm not happy. I'm halfway through, and will finish it, but may end up donating it. I'm going to try putting some lovely Berroco ribbon yarn through the openings in the pattern, and see if that covers it all up. The sweater might be twice as expensive as I thought it would be, if I do that, but at least my daughter might wear it then, if it looks better. The yarn that I don't like is Milk Cotton dk by Rowan....it is a light weight, for a summer sweater. 

Glad you posted this comment, as I don't like to complain, but am unhappy about that yarn!


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

my 2 cents worth...Homespun: beautiful colors but it pills so terribly and looks bedraggled after you wear it a couple times. My biggest disappointment(but didn't cost me much)Annie's attic showed this beautiful color and it was their "saver" type yarn so was getting it for charity...such a pretty color!!! but when I got it is was awful. Not even worthy of making into anything. Bright and fresh in the picture ...dull and drab in real life. It was made in China. I sent it all back.
(Oh not 1 but 2 colors I bought) I can't believe my monitor was that far off. other sites are spot on.


----------



## EliceH (Jan 20, 2011)

ICE: Pretty work and darling "model". thanks for the tip


ICE said:


> flginny said:
> 
> 
> > I've been knitting Sewbizgirl's beautiful baby pattern for several days now! The pattern is great! My problem is my choice of yarn! It's Sweet Delight from Hobby Lobby, and I hate it!
> ...


----------



## nana's cookies (Apr 28, 2011)

catzndogz said:


> sjbowers said:
> 
> 
> > I'm knitting with Bernat pink Softee Baby now and having a similar problem. It's such a soft yarn and splits easily. I also hit a bad spot where the yarn wasn't plied and looked like it had a dab of grease on it. Grrr. Frustrating. It's a beautiful shade of pink, I'll give it that!
> ...


I feel really dumb after knitting for so many years but what does one mean when they say they had to "frog it"???


----------



## mpike (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't like Red Heart anything. Most other yarns I am very happy with. I did have a bit of trouble with a Deborah Norville yarn, called the company and they graciously sent out additional skeins. The same problem was in the additional skeins, but I decided to just finish the project, keep it (it was to be a gift) and probably will not buy that yarn again. The company was so nice I didn't have the heart to complain again. I made a Ruana for my oldest daughter out of homespun and she takes it with her EVERYWHERE. It never leaves her car in fact, unless it is on her. She spends a lot of time driving and has a less than show room quality car, so she just loves the warmth.


----------



## knity66nut (Feb 27, 2011)

I am glad to hear someone else is having difficulty with the Bernatt Softee Yarn. I had some of the pink given to me and some of the soft blue. Now what to do with it. I started a sweater and decided that was not going to work so I guess something else will come to mind. I would not purchase this yarn for anything. Maybe I will have to donate it to a thrift store and be done with the stuff.


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

The only things I use red heart for is afgans and handbags as the acrylic is durable. I don't like the feel of it on my skin. I did try the red heart - heart & sole with aloe sock yarn. I like that. it is 70% wool and 30% nylon(no acrylic).


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I totally agree Marzoli..a few years ago I taught myself to make socks...Not knowing the difference in "Sock Yarns" ..I purchased some sock yarn from Hobby Lobby...it stretched split and got those little bally thingys after I wearing ...
I have since tried again..and over and over again taken yarn back..
I think the yarn is made in like Tiwian ..or something like that...they grow cotton and have sheep there??? lol
Never again...

Camilla



Marzoli said:


> I have not liked anything yarnwise from Hobby Lobby. I thought I was just being difficult. Hmmm . . .


----------



## doi1401 (May 3, 2011)

I had a similar problem with Lion Brand Boucle. It was multi-colored and absolutely beautiful --- until I started knitting with it. Lots of clumps and sometimes difficult to pull the yarn through the new stitch. Difficult to see any errors. More than once I had to yank out several rows for mistakes that could only be seen by standing back and looking at what I had done.
My pattern was a pullover sweater and I stuck with it until I was finished. This was not going to stop me. I was really anxious to try it on and when I did I looked like a football player in full gear. Never again. I donated the rest to the Children's Librarion to use in her summer programs with young children.


----------



## woodsfaery (Feb 12, 2011)

I recently purchased some Lion Brand Homespun for crocheting an afghan for my DIL...It would "untwist" at the drop of a hat (and I don't wear hats)...I had a lot left over (I think there was an error on the pattern), but not enough to take back to the store...I bought her some yarn needles and gave her the yarn in case the darned thing came unraveled...Beautiful yarn, soft, perfect colors...It just became what I believe they call rove very easily...


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

We appreciate the warning of something that doesn't work well. Thank you for posting this. It might keep some of us from the frustration you have been going through.


----------



## liketalk (Apr 2, 2011)

I think I would gather all the yarn up and return it to Hobby Lobby taking the used yarn with you to show them the problem. I have tried their I Love My Yarn and liked the way it handled and it was soft.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Knottynancy, can you give more information about your AIDS charity? Addresses, etc.? I imagine several might be interested as am I.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Knottynancy, can you give more information about your AIDS charity? Addresses, etc.? I imagine several might be interested as am I.


----------



## knottynancy (May 18, 2011)

Absolutely!!!!!

Here is the website - 
http://www.knit-a-square.com/

"We invite you to join our warm and friendly KAS community. Together we work hard to help warm and comfort these children and we would greatly value your contribution to this knitting project for the AIDS orphans of southern Africa.

It is estimated that there are 14.8 million orphans in sub-saharan Africa. 1.9 million live in South Africa."

This is a really neat organization. I am an adoptive mom of 2 girls from China. Until I went to China for the adoptions I honestly had no idea what true poverty was. These kids in Africa have even less than those children I saw in China. What really got me when we were in China was the blank look of hopelessness in the orphans' eyes. If one square can make any child feel less alone, less abandoned and even slightly loved and cared for - how can I not knit?

It would be awesome if this group would like to help out!


----------



## cmmathews (Jan 23, 2011)

It pays to purchase yarnstore quality yarn when you are working so hard on a pattern. I do not use many yarns found in Michael's, JoAnne, or HL. I use yarns I opurchase in great yarn stores; colors are better, too.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

You might be able to retain some sanity by changing needles. A needle with a more rounded tip might not split the yarn as much as what you're using. I've always had the same kind of problem with Lion Brand Homespun yarn. . . it's warm and cozy and has great colorways, BUT it is a bit tedious to work with. Good luck. . . . jj


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

You might be able to retain some sanity by changing needles. A needle with a more rounded tip might not split the yarn as much as what you're using. I've always had the same kind of problem with Lion Brand Homespun yarn. . . it's warm and cozy and has great colorways, BUT it is a bit tedious to work with. Good luck. . . . jj


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

sjbowers said:


> I'm knitting with Bernat pink Softee Baby now and having a similar problem. It's such a soft yarn and splits easily. I also hit a bad spot where the yarn wasn't plied and looked like it had a dab of grease on it. Grrr. Frustrating. It's a beautiful shade of pink, I'll give it that!


I agree with bad yarn. Makes fun into drugery. I love your avatar. Is that something you made and could you share the pattern with me? It is so cute and looks like something I could manage. no baby on the way in the family, but would love to have something so cute available to give when it happened.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I had a a problem with Vanna's glamor and variegated yarns for a few months following my cornea transplant. You may want to give it a rest for a few months and try again. I sometimes do that even when my vision is OK.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

catzndogz said:


> sjbowers said:
> 
> 
> > I'm knitting with Bernat pink Softee Baby now and having a similar problem. It's such a soft yarn and splits easily. I also hit a bad spot where the yarn wasn't plied and looked like it had a dab of grease on it. Grrr. Frustrating. It's a beautiful shade of pink, I'll give it that!
> ...


Maybe we'll put your orange half sleeve on my pink body and call it fashion. And then we'll both go onto something grand.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I have found that Love That Yarn, or something very similiar, from Hobby Lobby was a very nice yarn to work with and several other knitters had told me that they also liked it alot.

Celia


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i absolutely agree, even though i'm a very basic knitter. no socks or sweaters. i would rather have less yarn but better quality. like vacation, a week in a good, clean motel, no necessarily fancy, than a month of camping. i do have a hl here and a joanns opening in about a month. i do use them for other items. jo in ga.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

This is clearly a good group! When the dust settles a little in my life, perhaps around August, I'll be joining in!


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

Quite the contrary! If you can't be honest here about the usefullness of a product, then where?

I think if the yarn is that hard to work with you should be able to take the work and the yarn to the store and ask for your money back or to exchange the yarn. I have been unhappy with yarn there before and taken it back... it may well be that it was that yarn.

If you get any flack just let them know you have many knitter friends and will discourage the use of Hobby Lobby yarn. 


flginny said:


> I've been knitting Sewbizgirl's beautiful baby pattern for several days now! The pattern is great! My problem is my choice of yarn! It's Sweet Delight from Hobby Lobby, and I hate it!
> 
> As pretty as it is, in delicate pink, even though it's a baby weight, it's FOUR PLY and very soft. I'm knitting very slowly, trying not to split the yarn with the tip of my needles........impossible! In fact, once I have knitted a perfectly formed stitch, the yarn spreads itself out on my right needle in four strings, making it hard to work the next row!
> 
> ...


----------



## thirwoodnana (Mar 11, 2011)

I am using Bernet Baby softee in pink also and it's spliting on me.I already decided not to use whats left.Infact I put the sweater aside for awhile and started something else.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

New2Knitten said:


> grandmatimestwo said:
> 
> 
> > dizzydean said:
> ...


How on earth would you know it was defective if you hadn't opened it. That is a ridiculous thing to say. I have been knitting a long time, but I don't have much experience with Bernat yarn. I was up at Patternworks and saw the cocoon made, with Bernat yarn, so I purchased the yarn. Lesson learned! I will stay with brands I have come to trust and enjoy using, like Plymouth Encore and Jeanne.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Ouch! Have a sale. What color is it?



Kathie said:


> There must be something in the water right now that so many people are finding the yarn they are using less than satisfactory. I have a large number of skeins of yarn called Cascade Jazz. It is a thick and thin yarn and when I say thick and thin I really mean it. It varies from a diameter of about 1/2 inch to about the size of sport weight yarn. The color and feel of the yarn is fantastic. It's an all wool yarn, but I can't find any pattern that looks good in this yarn because of the huge size difference. I've tried various size needles and stitch patterns and haven't found anything satisfactory. The best thing I've found so far is plain stockingnet stitch but even that looks sloppy. I thought I could make an afghan with this yarn but it comes out so heavy and messy looking that I don't like it. Does anyone have any suggestions? I have thirty skeins of this yarn!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Why? There are so many different kinds. So many different spinners.



BarbaraSC said:


> I really don't like Homespun.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I am very happy with the Red Heart sock yarns I have been working with.



mpike said:


> I don't like Red Heart anything. Most other yarns I am very happy with. I did have a bit of trouble with a Deborah Norville yarn, called the company and they graciously sent out additional skeins. The same problem was in the additional skeins, but I decided to just finish the project, keep it (it was to be a gift) and probably will not buy that yarn again. The company was so nice I didn't have the heart to complain again. I made a Ruana for my oldest daughter out of homespun and she takes it with her EVERYWHERE. It never leaves her car in fact, unless it is on her. She spends a lot of time driving and has a less than show room quality car, so she just loves the warmth.


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

I do not like- I mean I really dislike Homespun... will never use it again.
But my grandson loves the sweater I made from it.


----------



## acey (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you Virginia. I thought it was just me. I have lots of stash from 40 years ago when all I had was Red Heart. So hard and rough in knitted sweater, no matter how much washing, etc. We don't have a yarn shop near us, only big box stores and I haven't been really happy with their yarns. Boucle pretty in skein, but so hard to work, I gave large skein away. Some of the old Red Heart is so thick, I am having trouble with gauges, no where near what it says on label, I can get gauge on sts but not on rows, or if I change needles, vice versa. I was going to try to go thru entries and make lists of recommended and not recommended brands and weights, etc., but then I read you are going to do it. I'll be very happy for someone else to do that chore, I'm spending so much time reading, not much time left for knitting. Love KP, never miss reading, so interesting and helpful. Thanks for your question and list.


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

buckybear said:


> I do not like- I mean I really dislike Homespun... will never use it again.
> But my grandson loves the sweater I made from it.


me too, it just feels uper wierd my my fingers


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Marzoli, I'm with you; I think Hobby Lobby's yarns are horrible. They are inferious yarn, that's why their prices are low. 

Three years ago, I learned of Hobby Lobby when in Albuquerque. I felt bad for my sister-in-law who kept asking me if the skeins were good yarns... and I kept saying "no". The following year, when I visited her... she showed me a large box of yarns she and her daughter-in-law had bought at Hobby Lobby because it was on sale for $1.50 or less and she wanted to know if I wanted any and if it was good yarn and what should she make with it. I told her I didn't want any and again I had to tell her that it was inferior yarn. She said what should I do with it? I told her to donate it to a school, a shelter or a youth group that is into crafts.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Just working with the Bernet Softee in Peach. Making my 1 yr old Grand Daughter a Dress. It's not as bad a some others but does split. I knit with it all the time and my finished products turn out great. I prefer Bernat. This dress will be the second one I've knitted in this pattern. The Lavender one is also from Bernat Baby Softee.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I made a giant shawl out of Homespun -- was frustrated because it was so hard to work with but persevered. As far as I'm concerned, forget frogging it. With the nature of that yarn, my mistakes don't show. Now, I can't even find them.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello, everybody. I haven't checked in here for several days and missed you all. Virginia, sorry about your problem with Hobby Lobby yarn. I have used their cotton and like it a lot, but crocheted an afghan recently using HL acrylic yarn and was amazed and confused by the number of manufacturer's knots! I don't know if all their acrylic has so many knots. Like you, I have recently come back to knitting and crocheting after several years and was a little overwhelmed by all the choices of yarn. Red Heart was the only one I recognized. I hope your little sweater turns out well in spite of the yarn.
--Kate


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

what a beautiful little girl and i love the dress. Is it a purchased pattern? I have a one year old great grand daughter who wears a size one and the length hangs way low because she is so short. She'd look cute in a knitted dress. Thanks for the pictures


----------



## noniann (Feb 6, 2011)

Have found several yarns difficult to work with. When this happens don't throw it away. I give mine to pre-schools & Nursing Homes who often use it in crafts other than knitting & crocheting. They love it and it doesn't go to waste.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Heads up!! I'm working on the lists of good and bad yarns, but I can't wait to tell you this!

Some of you have recommended Encore. I just searched for it and found it at Webs ON SALE.......$3.85 down from $5.49. I looked and that's cheaper than any of the prices quoted in the other links. Nice colors, too.......

Go here:

http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-plymouth/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-plymouth-encore/?gclid=CODRjuf-96gCFchJ2godyBiYUg

Virginia


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

noniann said:


> Have found several yarns difficult to work with. When this happens don't throw it away. I give mine to pre-schools & Nursing Homes who often use it in crafts other than knitting & crocheting. They love it and it doesn't go to waste.


good idea


----------



## thaws (Feb 9, 2011)

Has anyone used 100% polyester yarn? Walmart had some 'promotional' yarn. I have been looking for a good red for a grandson a blanket and I liked the color. (He has requested red and a true red is hard to find) It has to be washable. I am not sure if I should spend my time if it's not a good yarn.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

thaws said:


> Has anyone used 100% polyester yarn? Walmart had some 'promotional' yarn. I have been looking for a good red for a grandson a blanket and I liked the color. (He has requested red and a true red is hard to find) It has to be washable. I am not sure if I should spend my time if it's not a good yarn.


if it is the dollar stuff, I heard bad things about it.


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

thaws said:


> Has anyone used 100% polyester yarn? Walmart had some 'promotional' yarn. I have been looking for a good red for a grandson a blanket and I liked the color. (He has requested red and a true red is hard to find) It has to be washable. I am not sure if I should spend my time if it's not a good yarn.


PUKE <sorry>


----------



## thaws (Feb 9, 2011)

It is the dollar stuff. That is one of the reasons I don't trust it. I have never seen polyester in yarn before. I think I should keep looking for a red I like. I just looked at the Encore yarn online. How much can you trust the color to be accurate?


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I was just thinking this last night! I was knitting a cocoon, and the yarn I was using had two knots in it! The kind of knot the manufacturer uses. There was just no good place to hide them! Very frustrating! I doubt I'll buy that yarn again.


I just learned a new way (for me anyway) to join yarn without knots, it's called Russian Join. Try this site, or if the link doesn't work just go to YouTube and type in "Russian Join" 



 There is no audio but it's fairly clear.

Good Luck, 
Patty


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

flginny said:


> Heads up!! I'm working on the lists of good and bad yarns, but I can't wait to tell you this!
> 
> Some of you have recommended Encore. I just searched for it and found it at Webs ON SALE.......$3.85 down from $5.49. I looked and that's cheaper than any of the prices quoted in the other links. Nice colors, too.......
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tip! I may have to add a few more skeins to my stash!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> grandmatimestwo said:
> 
> 
> > I was just thinking this last night! I was knitting a cocoon, and the yarn I was using had two knots in it! The kind of knot the manufacturer uses. There was just no good place to hide them! Very frustrating! I doubt I'll buy that yarn again.
> ...


Thanks, but it wasn't me putting in the knots. It was the way the manufacturer made the skein.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

You did the right thing... If you aren't enjoying the yarn, by all means, get rid of it!

If you are thinking of using Encore, you'll need to know that worsted yarn will make a pretty big sweater. The yarn I used in the pattern was a fingering weight-- Debbie Bliss Baby Cashmerino. You can use bigger yarn, you will just get a bigger sweater. Encore does come in a dk weight, and I think they have a new sock yarn out, which should be a fingering.

The Baby Cashmerino feels great and knits up beautifully. You only need two balls...

Another yarn to avoid is Lion Brand Microspun. It splits like the Dickens. The plys unwind before you even knit them, and you are trying to catch a group of straight, unwound plys. Awful. I hate to say I once designed a baby hoodie for this yarn and it was published in two publications! I can't believe Microspun is still on the market.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> You did the right thing... If you aren't enjoying the yarn, by all means, get rid of it!
> 
> If you are thinking of using Encore, you'll need to know that worsted yarn will make a pretty big sweater. The yarn I used in the pattern was a fingering weight-- Debbie Bliss Baby Cashmerino. You can use bigger yarn, you will just get a bigger sweater. Encore does come in a dk weight, and I think they have a new sock yarn out, which should be a fingering.
> 
> ...


Hi, Sewbizgirl! If you are talking to me, I wouldn't think of using worsted for your beautiful baby sweater. I'm going to finish the one I've started, because I'm not willing to give it up after all the time I've put into it already. I did modify your pattern somewhat, because I was having so much trouble with the yarn doing the lace that on the body of the sweater I just did the bottom half in lace. After the garter stitch rows I just used stockinette. It still looks pretty, since the stockinette is used in the yoke and sleeves. If I didn't show them the picture, I don't think anyone but you would realize that I had deviated from the pattern.

I'm looking forward to doing this sweater again in a much better quality baby weight yarn! I'm going to look for the Casmerina by Debbie Bliss. Thank you for the suggestion.

Virginia


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Just to stir the pot a bit, the worst yarn I have ever tried to use is Noro Silk Garden--quite pricey, but like trying to knit Brillo. I won't go near the brand again in spite of the gorgeous colors. On the other hand, I enjoy using boucle yarns. Homespun gave me a bit of a problem at first, but an adjustment in the "angle of attack" of the needle solved it for me. I've decided that whether one likes a yarn is highly subjective. No matter what the yarn may be, there are those who swear by it and those who swear at it. I think I'll buy just one ball/skein of anything new (to me) before I buy it in quantity. It doesn't take that long to knit a swatch to see whether I like it.....


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

This has been a great topic! It's been great hearing which yarns people love, and don't like as much. I have tried some of the yarns, but not all, so it's great to know I should look twice before purchasing some of the ones people aren't excited about. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

flginny said:


> Hi, Sewbizgirl! If you are talking to me, I wouldn't think of using worsted for your beautiful baby sweater. I'm going to finish the one I've started, because I'm not willing to give it up after all the time I've put into it already. I did modify your pattern somewhat, because I was having so much trouble with the yarn doing the lace that on the body of the sweater I just did the bottom half in lace. After the garter stitch rows I just used stockinette. It still looks pretty, since the stockinette is used in the yoke and sleeves. If I didn't show them the picture, I don't think anyone but you would realize that I had deviated from the pattern.
> 
> I'm looking forward to doing this sweater again in a much better quality baby weight yarn! I'm going to look for the Casmerina by Debbie Bliss. Thank you for the suggestion.
> 
> Virginia


Hi Virginia,

That was a smart improvisation. I'm sure it's beautiful. Hope you post a photo when you get it done!

As for Encore, it will make great baby sweater. Encore is my favorite acrylic-- head and shoulders above the rest! (It actually contains a little wool...). I have used it for baby sweaters. Here's a 5 Hour Baby Sweater I made using an Encore worsted wt.:


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

flginny said:


> Heads up!! I'm working on the lists of good and bad yarns, but I can't wait to tell you this!
> 
> Some of you have recommended Encore. I just searched for it and found it at Webs ON SALE.......$3.85 down from $5.49. I looked and that's cheaper than any of the prices quoted in the other links. Nice colors, too.......
> 
> ...


Has anyone used Bernat Satin Yarn? I have a bunch of it and I'm wondering if it will hold it's shape and not get fuzzy if I make an afghan with it. Since an afghan is usually used for a long time it has to be durable and I like the idea of it being washable but if it's not going to remain nice looking I don't want to waste my time.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

elainjoyce said:


> Just working with the Bernet Softee in Peach. Making my 1 yr old Grand Daughter a Dress. It's not as bad a some others but does split. I knit with it all the time and my finished products turn out great. I prefer Bernat. This dress will be the second one I've knitted in this pattern. The Lavender one is also from Bernat Baby Softee.


What a nice sweet girlie dress! My compliments. Would you share the pattern? I have tried this yarn and, sorry to say, dislike working with it!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> flginny said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Sewbizgirl! If you are talking to me, I wouldn't think of using worsted for your beautiful baby sweater. I'm going to finish the one I've started, because I'm not willing to give it up after all the time I've put into it already. I did modify your pattern somewhat, because I was having so much trouble with the yarn doing the lace that on the body of the sweater I just did the bottom half in lace. After the garter stitch rows I just used stockinette. It still looks pretty, since the stockinette is used in the yoke and sleeves. If I didn't show them the picture, I don't think anyone but you would realize that I had deviated from the pattern.
> ...


Really pretty sweater! I love the colors, and Encore is my favorite yarn. Have you tried their Jeanne? It's a cotton yarn. I love it, too.


----------



## mpike (Apr 28, 2011)

[/quote]
Has anyone used Bernat Satin Yarn? I have a bunch of it and I'm wondering if it will hold it's shape and not get fuzzy if I make an afghan with it. Since an afghan is usually used for a long time it has to be durable and I like the idea of it being washable but if it's not going to remain nice looking I don't want to waste my time.[/quote]

I just finished an afghan in bernat satin...washed it to make sure it would hold...it didn't but that is another topic . It came out of dryer very fuzzy. I am very disappointed.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> Really pretty sweater! I love the colors, and Encore is my favorite yarn. Have you tried their Jeanne? It's a cotton yarn. I love it, too.


I have a bunch of it, as I really liked the feel in the skein. A local needlework shop is going out of business, so I scooped up more Jeanee yarn at 50% off... but I haven't started knitting with it yet. I got it to work up some baby designs.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Has anyone used Bernat Satin Yarn? I have a bunch of it and I'm wondering if it will hold it's shape and not get fuzzy if I make an afghan with it. Since an afghan is usually used for a long time it has to be durable and I like the idea of it being washable but if it's not going to remain nice looking I don't want to waste my time.[/quote]

I just finished an afghan in bernat satin...washed it to make sure it would hold...it didn't but that is another topic . It came out of dryer very fuzzy. I am very disappointed.[/quote]

Thanks for letting me know. It's another bunch of yarn to donate to charity.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Found it off the internet surfing as usual. It's actually a top. Called Little Lace Top (DK114) Using Cascade Cherub Pattern. Go to Cascade yarns. Click Free Patterns. Cherub yarn. It comes up as a free down load. Turns out Beautiful in any sports weight of your choice. I used Bernat Baby Softee.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

ICE said:


> elainjoyce said:
> 
> 
> > Just working with the Bernet Softee in Peach. Making my 1 yr old Grand Daughter a Dress. It's not as bad a some others but does split. I knit with it all the time and my finished products turn out great. I prefer Bernat. This dress will be the second one I've knitted in this pattern. The Lavender one is also from Bernat Baby Softee.
> ...


I posted the web site you can get a free down load. It's Cascade Yarn, Free Pattern, Click Cherub yarn and you will find the pattern.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

wordpaintervs said:


> what a beautiful little girl and i love the dress. Is it a purchased pattern? I have a one year old great grand daughter who wears a size one and the length hangs way low because she is so short. She'd look cute in a knitted dress. Thanks for the pictures


In case you didn't see my post. Cascade yarn website Free Pattern Click Cherub yarn and the patter is a free download.


----------



## dragonkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

A while back, I used Bernat Mosaic yarn to knit a scarf and it was without a doubt the worst yarn that I have worked with. It simply fell apart in some spots and was loaded with knots. I wrote to the manufacturer and never received a reply. I did finish the scarf, but there was far more swearing than necessary due to this yarn.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I do love their "I Love This Yarn" - very soft and flows with the needles. Otherwise, I usually look to Lion Brand for most things.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

elainjoyce said:



> Found it off the internet surfing as usual. It's actually a top. Called Little Lace Top (DK114) Using Cascade Cherub Pattern. Go to Cascade yarns. Click Free Patterns. Cherub yarn. It comes up as a free down load. Turns out Beautiful in any sports weight of your choice. I used Bernat Baby Softee.


Thank you so much!
Ingrid


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Suffice to say I have tinked and frogged 

O.K. So I finally am familiar with "frogged"(been there, done that!) but what in the world is "tinked"?

Working with L.B. Homespun is easier if using needles with a more blunt point. If the needle has a sharp point it will split the yarn and create a mess. I like to use Skacel #10.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

grammyv said:


> Suffice to say I have tinked and frogged
> 
> O.K. So I finally am familiar with "frogged"(been there, done that!) but what in the world is "tinked"?
> 
> Working with L.B. Homespun is easier if using needles with a more blunt point. If the needle has a sharp point it will split the yarn and create a mess. I like to use Skacel #10.


tinked=knitting backwards. Same as frogged.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks, Kathie,

I try to learn something new every day. I can check that off of today's list of 2dos! :-D


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Good to have input on products - either for or against. Will make all of us look a little closer at the product - then we can judge for ourelves. I appreciate knowing about Sweet Delight - I do shop Hobby Lobby.



flginny said:


> I've been knitting Sewbizgirl's beautiful baby pattern for several days now! The pattern is great! My problem is my choice of yarn! It's Sweet Delight from Hobby Lobby, and I hate it!
> 
> As pretty as it is, in delicate pink, even though it's a baby weight, it's FOUR PLY and very soft. I'm knitting very slowly, trying not to split the yarn with the tip of my needles........impossible! In fact, once I have knitted a perfectly formed stitch, the yarn spreads itself out on my right needle in four strings, making it hard to work the next row!
> 
> ...


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful colors - so happy and colorful.



Sewbizgirl said:


> flginny said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Sewbizgirl! If you are talking to me, I wouldn't think of using worsted for your beautiful baby sweater. I'm going to finish the one I've started, because I'm not willing to give it up after all the time I've put into it already. I did modify your pattern somewhat, because I was having so much trouble with the yarn doing the lace that on the body of the sweater I just did the bottom half in lace. After the garter stitch rows I just used stockinette. It still looks pretty, since the stockinette is used in the yoke and sleeves. If I didn't show them the picture, I don't think anyone but you would realize that I had deviated from the pattern.
> ...


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

flginny said:


> Okay........it seems that I need to pick up some of Vanna's yarns and Baby Bernat.......but NOT Baby Bernat Softee.
> 
> I just picked up a Vogue Knitting magazine that I've had a few months and read an article about yarn. According to the writer, there is a trade off between the desirable softness of a yarn versus the problems caused by that softness......It says that the softest yarns have the shortest fibers and that these fibers pull out. He (She?) says that the garment made from the softer yarns don't have the longevity of items made from firmer yarns.......but firmer yarns, although easier to knit and better to show off decorative stitches, don't feel as good to the knitter's hands and are not as comfortable to wear.
> 
> Virginia


I, too, am fairly new to the return to knitting and crocheting and am like a sponge here on this site. There is so much to learn and I am one who can benefit from everyone's input on this and so many other subjects. As far as your quote above, I have experienced this with Lion Brand's Homespun. It is soooo soft and comes in beautiful colors; but, "frays" with use and completed objects look great only for a short time. After wear/use, does not look so nice....fuzzzy. I would like to find some soft machine wash and dry yarn in pretty colors that will hold up over time.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

elainjoyce said:


> wordpaintervs said:
> 
> 
> > what a beautiful little girl and i love the dress. Is it a purchased pattern? I have a one year old great grand daughter who wears a size one and the length hangs way low because she is so short. She'd look cute in a knitted dress. Thanks for the pictures
> ...


I did ! Thanks a bunch
Ingrid (ICE)


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > grandmatimestwo said:
> ...


When there are knots in the skein, it might be a good idea to cut out the knot and do a Russian join. Haven't tried it but it looks good on the video.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

My Grandma called this the S(split) S(spit) R(rub) joint! She was Dutch. I have done it both ways, with needle and with SS&R. But I have always done it by splitting each end and breaking off the rest.
ICE


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Susan
Thanks for the heads up on Homespun - I've been wanting to try it and now I'm glad I didn't. I wonder how chennile holds up to washing and drying??


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Barb R said:


> Susan
> Thanks for the heads up on Homespun - I've been wanting to try it and now I'm glad I didn't. I wonder how chennile holds up to washing and drying??


I'm trying the Red Heart Plush now in an afghan. It has sort of a chenille look and texture. Don't know how it will be; but, so far it does not fray or fuzz. The jury is still out. It is definitely not a luxury yarn; but different... 80% acrylic 20% nylon, machine wash and dry. Couldn't pass it up as it was a great price at smileys.com 1.99 instead of 6.99. Not sure if the sale is still on.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow what a great buy! I wouldn't pass it up at that price either.



Susan Miller said:


> Barb R said:
> 
> 
> > Susan
> ...


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

Often it's the particular needles that you use that can split the yarn, nope, doesn't matter if they are metal, bamboo or plastic. It's just the needle tips and will always use the pointiest I can find. 
I love most of Hobby Lobby yarns and will use any yarn I can get my hands on just because I don't have much choice. But have only run into one yarn I hated. It was given to me and had no labels on the skeins. It felt like garden twine and I had to wear surgeon's gloves to work with it because it made my fingers so sore. Ended up ripping the item out I was making and using it in the garden for tying plants to stakes.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

zipknitter said:


> Often it's the particular needles that you use that can split the yarn, nope, doesn't matter if they are metal, bamboo or plastic. It's just the needle tips and will always use the pointiest I can find.
> I love most of Hobby Lobby yarns and will use any yarn I can get my hands on just because I don't have much choice. But have only run into one yarn I hated. It was given to me and had no labels on the skeins. It felt like garden twine and I had to wear surgeon's gloves to work with it because it made my fingers so sore. Ended up ripping the item out I was making and using it in the garden for tying plants to stakes.


I agree I was having a lot of problems with the yarn splitting with my bamboo needles. I tried with a different pair with a bit more of a point and it was a bit better.


----------



## acey (Mar 16, 2011)

Virginia, Did you make a list of yarns favoured and not so easy to use? I was looking forward to your response, but hope I didn't miss it.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

The Russian join looks like a nifty trick and i am definitely gonna try it , i use alot of different types of yarn tho so im not sure how good it would work on something like boucle if at all :/ probably needs to be a good fiber to it to be able to splice it in... still this is on the list to try for sure ! thanks for posting it .


----------



## knity66nut (Feb 27, 2011)

The instructions I saw for this is that it has to be an animal fiber to work. The yarn has little scales which when rolled together help the yarn hook together. Hope this helps.


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

Here in the UK wool shops are really rare, so many have closed and we are at the mercy of a craft chain called Hobbycraft, they cannot advise you about yarn,don't carry a good stock of matching dye lot numbers and are high priced.
We have one local wool shop called 'Honora' which has been trading since the mid 1940's...it is a real treasure house and will sell your knitted things for you..so many people here have never been taught to knit but like hand-knitted things. Christchurh is a old historic town with a priory
which is over 900 years old- so it attracts lots of tourists
and 'my' wool shop is so busy selling to them.
I recently bought some Patons yarn for a matinee coat..most of our yarns are sold in balls of 50 or 100 grams. We only get skeins from small spinners. In the first ball i had 18
knotted joins ...and i was only half way up the back. I tried the second ball and it was going the same way! I took it back and the lady in the shop was so apologetic and removed all of that colour from the shelf. She asked me to choose again and gave me a very generous discount- which was very nice of her. I always try and support our small 
shops, otherwise they will close and we will be at the mercy of large craft chains. I use Sirdar wash'n'wear crepe for my 2 grandaughters cardigans and sweaters. My Daughter loves it because she can throw them into the washer
and they ome up like new. For their winter jackets I use a wool mix again usually Sirdar
Jan


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I used the Russian join on a prayer shawl using Homespun, and it worked beautifully! Even had to tear it out back to that point and re-knit - still held together and looks great.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

soneka said:


> I used the Russian join on a prayer shawl using Homespun, and it worked beautifully! Even had to tear it out back to that point and re-knit - still held together and looks great.


I am so glad you posted this ... I have some homespun in purple im gonna try a shawl pattern with and am sooo glad the joining worked ! So good to know in advance ...Thanks again for posting your experience with it and the type of yarn too.


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

Your complaint is a valid one! I, too, bought some of Hobby Lobby's yarn ("I Love This Yarn") for an afghan and it was fine until it was washed...the care instructions said it was washable and dryable on low heat....after washing, it looked horrible. The fringe was freyed and knotted and the rest of the afghan was pilled and mis-shapened. I will NEVER buy any of their yarn again.


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

What is a Russian join?? is it similar to Kitchen grafting?Jan


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

That should have read Kitchener graft..i do wish my laptop
would keep up with my brain!
Jan


----------



## dragonkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

magpies13 said:


> That should have read Kitchener graft..i do wish my laptop
> would keep up with my brain!
> Jan


The Russian Join is a fabulous way to join yarn without knots or weaving in ends


----------

